# Why Lyft sucks:



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
2. Long distances to pick up
3. Higher % that they keep
4. No destination rides
5. Horrible communication
6. Requires you contact no shows in order to get cancellation fee
7. Ridiculous waste of time approval process "Meeting" with "mentor" that was a moron and not driving as long as me
8. TONS of fine print on driver bonus
9. Charges a fee for each days earnings in a pay period if using express pay (rather than just one fee for the pay period)
10. Ridiculous app


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


You forgot, no. 11 - had many problems

11. No address to many of the pickups, just a name


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's great here in Seattle, I think it just depends on your market. *shrug*


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Well I'm glad you like it in Seattle but when I'm in heavy traffic and I get a ping and cannot tell where I have to go because I have to switch to navigation and then press a go button and then figure out if I have to make a u turn, and where, then it's a joke. As a supplement to Uber is the only way it's ok but then you have the cancellation BS unlike uber whic is just a five minute wait. I do not like calling people who are not where THEY are supposed to be.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Well I'm glad you like it in Seattle but when I'm in heavy traffic and I get a ping and cannot tell where I have to go because I have to switch to navigation and then press a go button and then figure out if I have to make a u turn, and where, then it's a joke. As a supplement to Uber is the only way it's ok but then you have the cancellation BS unlike uber whic is just a five minute wait. I do not like calling people who are not where THEY are supposed to be.


Not to mention that when there is a problem, good luck trying to get lyft to deal with it


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


Just say "less than minimum wage earnings."


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I hate the long distance pings,long periods in-between pings.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Yep


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Well I'm glad you like it in Seattle but when I'm in heavy traffic and I get a ping and cannot tell where I have to go because I have to switch to navigation and then press a go button and then figure out if I have to make a u turn, and where, then it's a joke. As a supplement to Uber is the only way it's ok but then you have the cancellation BS unlike uber whic is just a five minute wait. I do not like calling people who are not where THEY are supposed to be.


Is it really too much trouble for you to call a passenger, 
I mean really you only sitting on your ass in a car for 5 minutes waiting to cancel, you can't pick up the goddamn phone.,

Many reasons why a customer may not be waiting where they should be the most frequent reason is bad data connection either on their part or your part..


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

They don't have destination rides? Is that a market thing? I thought they actually had unlimited destination trips. It was actually the reason I was considering driving for them.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Is it really too much trouble for you to call a passenger,
> I mean really you only sitting on your ass in a car for 5 minutes waiting to cancel, you can't pick up the goddamn phone.,
> 
> Many reasons why a customer may not be waiting where they should be the most frequent reason is bad data connection either on their part or your part..


Yes it is too much trouble. Be where you're supposed to be. I'm not a babysitter and I'm not going to go looking for you.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Bean said:


> They don't have destination rides? Is that a market thing? I thought they actually had unlimited destination trips. It was actually the reason I was considering driving for them.


NOPE. Sorry.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


FUBER IS HIRING!!! Better yet go to Starbucks, get out of rideshare period.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> FUBER IS HIRING!!! Better yet go to Starbucks, get out of rideshare period.


OMG thank you so much! You're so nice!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Yes it is too much trouble. Be where you're supposed to be. I'm not a babysitter and I'm not going to go looking for you.


Please be aware that Uber requires passengers to pay their fare upfront, now which means when we prematurely cancel them if they don't have enough money on credit card, we drivers can cause them to be stranded..


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Is it really too much trouble for you to call a passenger,
> I mean really you only sitting on your ass in a car for 5 minutes waiting to cancel, you can't pick up the goddamn phone.,
> 
> Many reasons why a customer may not be waiting where they should be the most frequent reason is bad data connection either on their part or your part..


Uh yes it really is too much trouble. Why do we constantly have to track down our pax!? They rarely make it easy. Especially the ones that live in apartments.

3 minutes is too long to wait let alone 5. We're already not compensated for time and miles to the rider. Now we need to wait 5 minutes and start calling the customer?

Absolutely not! I dial the number and let it ring once, then hang up before the rider answers. Just to show proof I tried to call.

Time is money.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Uh yes it really is too much trouble. Why do we constantly have to track down our pax!? They rarely make it easy. Especially the ones that live in apartments.
> 
> 3 minutes is too long to wait let alone 5. We're already not compensated for time and miles to the rider. Now we need to wait 5 minutes and start calling the customer?
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## sandber (Nov 10, 2015)

Lyft does suck. All the passengers think that Lyft treats its drivers so much better. Big deal they allow you to tip in the app, other than that no difference. I don't hesitate to set my passengers straight. Today I returned my Lyft Amp. I told them, it's bad enough I am driving for you and your compensation is out of line with your policy, I am not going to provide uncompensated advertising as well!


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


1. FAR BETTER than the garbage of UBER where it works half the time. I have zero issues starting Waze... get a new phone perhaps?
2. Yes... Agree, but that also means more pickups as you have less Lyft drivers.
3. BS. Unless you are locked in with older 20% uber tier, Lyft is the same as Uber. In fact... it can be FAR LESS if you hit Power driver Bonus of 10 or 20%.
4. Yes. there are Destination Rides... Learn the freaking app... best of all, Destination rides COUNT for all bonuses unlike with uber. Uber's filter is better though.
5. BS again. Lyft's rep answer the question typically more quickly and guess what.... by Americans who speak english.
6. Same as you should with Uber. A quick call or send a txt then just cancel. Btw... Uber takes 25% of cancel fee.... Lyft does not, you get to keep the entire $5.
7. No more Mentor meetings... and most have reported far quicker approval than Uber..
8. No, there is not any more than uber.
9. Perhaps? I do not know and do not use Express Pay... 
10. The app is far better than Uber app with exception of not being able to see if there is surge.

I drive both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Uh yes it really is too much trouble. Why do we constantly have to track down our pax!? They rarely make it easy. Especially the ones that live in apartments.
> 
> 3 minutes is too long to wait let alone 5. We're already not compensated for time and miles to the rider. Now we need to wait 5 minutes and start calling the customer?
> 
> ...


Actually you are compensated for your time. With Uber it now starts after 2 mins, Lyft from beginning. (iirc). Try again.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Please be aware that Uber requires passengers to pay their fare upfront, now which means when we prematurely cancel them if they don't have enough money on credit card, we drivers can cause them to be stranded..


What??? 


sandber said:


> Lyft does suck. All the passengers think that Lyft treats its drivers so much better. Big deal they allow you to tip in the app, other than that no difference. I don't hesitate to set my passengers straight. Today I returned my Lyft Amp. I told them, it's bad enough I am driving for you and your compensation is out of line with your policy, I am not going to provide uncompensated advertising as well!


Nice!!!


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Maksim said:


> 1. FAR BETTER than the garbage of UBER where it works half the time. I have zero issues starting Waze... get a new phone perhaps?
> 2. Yes... Agree, but that also means more pickups as you have less Lyft drivers.
> 3. BS. Unless you are locked in with older 20% uber tier, Lyft is the same as Uber. In fact... it can be FAR LESS if you hit Power driver Bonus of 10 or 20%.
> 4. Yes. there are Destination Rides... Learn the freaking app... best of all, Destination rides COUNT for all bonuses unlike with uber. Uber's filter is better though.
> ...


It must be that lyft has different features in different regions because we have NO destination mode available at all. Other regions have 3 ride limits per day. Granted Uber's daily limit here is 2.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

We have destination filter here but it doesn't really work. I've only known of 2 people that have ever gotten rides while using it


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

ND379 said:


> We have destination filter here but it doesn't really work. I've only known of 2 people that have ever gotten rides while using it


Impressive. Thank you.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Maksim said:


> 1. FAR BETTER than the garbage of UBER where it works half the time. I have zero issues starting Waze... get a new phone perhaps?
> 2. Yes... Agree, but that also means more pickups as you have less Lyft drivers.
> 3. BS. Unless you are locked in with older 20% uber tier, Lyft is the same as Uber. In fact... it can be FAR LESS if you hit Power driver Bonus of 10 or 20%.
> 4. Yes. there are Destination Rides... Learn the freaking app... best of all, Destination rides COUNT for all bonuses unlike with uber. Uber's filter is better though.
> ...


Lol I am a 20% Uber!!!! I'm glad you like driving long distances for a pick up. Let me know how this affects your profit and good luck to you. FYI, I have the newest and best phone available and no matter what there is a huge lag time with the lyft app and navigation UNLIKE uber. Bottom line. You like one more than the other and so do I. It's just a matter of opinion and you know everyone has one of those.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


Higher percentage that they keep? No one is higher than Uber.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Higher percentage that they keep? No one is higher than Uber.


Hah!!! Not for me. Lyft keeps a higher percentage than Uber in my situation.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jurisinceptor said:


> What???
> What???


What part of that do you not understand let me spell it out to you in a real life example,,

I order a pickup for my girlfriend at the bookstore at Chaffey College in Rancho Cucamonga,

There are two College roads which have the same easy access to the bookstore one is north of the bookstore one is south of the bookstore,

A-HOLE uber driver make no attempt to call me so I can have my girlfriend locate the driver,

Driver cancels the cost of the trip and showing in my app is $19 +

Uber bills my credit card for the $19 plus but they did not release it after the driver canceled,

I could not order another trip for my girlfriend because I did not have the money on my cc to cover another request,

I actually had to go to my bank put more money on my credit card to order my girlfriend an uber and by that time she was too late to make her doctor's appointment,

Uber pre-bills the customer before the trip starts even if you have free credits as I do I have dozens of credits for $15, uber pre bills my credit card before every ride.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Hah!!! Not for me. Lyft keeps a higher percentage than Uber in my situation.


And if you drive at least 35 to 45 rides per week, that 20% can be down to 5%.

But for new drivers... your advice is useless as both are at 25%, but Lyft lets you get back up to 20%.

As far as long pickups... nope, I do not pick up more than 10 mins away, but thanks for playing.

If the pickup is on the way, I have no issues driving a bit longer but in any case, it is quite nice to get the choice of seeing a ping from further away. 
During the daytime hours, both are going to give local pings with so many ants around. Off peak, yes, less Lyft drivers... so you will see pings from all over the place.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Actually you are compensated for your time. With Uber it now starts after 2 mins, Lyft from beginning. (iirc). Try again.


Reading comprehension is not your strong suit. You try again, but actually read what I said this time.

Uber doesn't pay for miles or time during dispatch TO THE rider. Not sure about lyft, but I doubt they pay for the en route period either.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Reading comprehension is not your strong suit. You try again, but actually read what I said this time.
> 
> Uber doesn't pay for miles or time during dispatch TO THE rider. Not sure about lyft, but I doubt they pay for the en route period either.


Lyft does not and per minute charges don't start until after the first 60 seconds go by. Then they start getting charged.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Lyft does not and per minute charges don't start until after the first 60 seconds go by. Then they start getting charged.


In a perfect world we could get paid for our miles when en route. Every time I've accepted a trip that is more than 12 minutes away I've gotten burned for it.

It never works out. It' always ends up being a minimum fare.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

BLAH... I HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH LYFT


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Classic!


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Classic!


Oh, and it took them 7 days to respond, three different reps., and multiple explanations.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> BLAH... I HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH LYFT


BLAH...


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Lyft is a complete and total POS. Like their latest stunt of canceling a ride you're already on the way to pick up because another driver logged on that is closer. SHOVE IT.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Yes it is too much trouble. Be where you're supposed to be. I'm not a babysitter and I'm not going to go looking for you.


$36.00 in Uber no shows and rider cancels after 5 mins because they weren't where they were supposed to be; today alone on Uber. Lyft? Nothing because Lyft sucks!!!


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

More Lyft SUCKS info for you: when you arrive at the spot where your rider is supposed to be, DO NOT drive any further? Why? Because if you do, the ride will AUTOMATICALY begin without you tapping on "pick up". How do I know? My rider spoke no English she couldn't explain where she was but she was not at the pick up spot. I should have followed my motto of not going to look for the rider but I was pretty sure she was around the corner. As soon as I left the spot the lyft app started the ride without the rider. Lesson learned: Never go looking.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> More Lyft SUCKS info for you: when you arrive at the spot where your rider is supposed to be, DO NOT drive any further? Why? Because if you do, the ride will AUTOMATICALY begin without you tapping on "pick up". How do I know? My rider spoke no English she couldn't explain where she was but she was not at the pick up spot. I should have followed my motto of not going to look for the rider but I was pretty sure she was around the corner. As soon as I left the spot the lyft app started the ride without the rider. Lesson learned: Never go looking.


You'll still have to make your stupid lyft call but never leave the pickup spot.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberdummy said:


> Lyft is a complete and total POS. Like their latest stunt of canceling a ride you're already on the way to pick up because another driver logged on that is closer. SHOVE IT.


Uber is now doing the same,


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> You'll still have to make your stupid lyft call but never leave the pickup spot.


In my experience, Lyft riders are rarely No-Shows. They are usually ready to roll when I arrive, unlike many Uber pax.

One thing I like about the Lyft app is that, when you arrive at the pickup location, you can tap the icon in the lower left corner,and that will show you where the rider is going - even before you start the trip.

Now that you know the destination, you can decide whether it's worth your time to continue waiting, or simply make the five-second phone call to say "I've waited long enough, and I'm moving along. This ride has been cancelled, Thank You." Then hang up and immediately cancel and drive away.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Ok, I DO agree with you on that part of Lyft.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Reading comprehension is not your strong suit. You try again, but actually read what I said this time.
> 
> Uber doesn't pay for miles or time during dispatch TO THE rider. Not sure about lyft, but I doubt they pay for the en route period either.


 I never got paid for picking up a passenger, Lyft and uber need to add that feature in there app.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Here's the biggest reason Lyft sucks:


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Terrible


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Is it really too much trouble for you to call a passenger,
> I mean really you only sitting on your ass in a car for 5 minutes waiting to cancel, you can't pick up the goddamn phone.,
> 
> Many reasons why a customer may not be waiting where they should be the most frequent reason is bad data connection either on their part or your part..


The thing that bites my butt, is THEY CALLED FOR THE RIDE!! Why am I playing phone tag with them to get them to show for the ride they arranged??! I call, let it ring, hang up, and hopefully collect the fee. This crap of kissing their but is for the birds.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> The thing that bites my butt, is THEY CALLED FOR THE RIDE!! Why am I playing phone tag with them to get them to show for the ride they arranged??! I call, let it ring, hang up, and hopefully collect the fee. This crap of kissing their but is for the birds.


COMPLETELY agree!!!!!


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

I am only using Lyft in certain areas and to supplement my Uber fares. 
I also use it for it's destination mode which Uber does not have in this area.
I have 9 more to go to get my sign up bonus, once I get that I might use it less. Not sure yet.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> The thing that bites my butt, is THEY CALLED FOR THE RIDE!! Why am I playing phone tag with them to get them to show for the ride they arranged??! I call, let it ring, hang up, and hopefully collect the fee. This crap of kissing their but is for the birds.


Sometimes maybe a cell phone data or Wifi problem sometimes it may be a problem with the app itself you would rather drive to a customer sit and wait five minutes to to collect $4 thank you take a chance that the customer might be going on a decent trip,

Is it really too hard to call your customer if you don't want to be in the hospitality business deactivate yourself..


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

11. Not knowing if you're getting PT (surge) until trip is over. This is reason #1 I don't do more Lyft.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Yes it is too much trouble. Be where you're supposed to be. I'm not a babysitter and I'm not going to go looking for you.


Not to mention you're not being paid to wait.



Jurisinceptor said:


> Lol I am a 20% Uber!!!! I'm glad you like driving long distances for a pick up. Let me know how this affects your profit and good luck to you. FYI, I have the newest and best phone available and no matter what there is a huge lag time with the lyft app and navigation UNLIKE uber. Bottom line. You like one more than the other and so do I. It's just a matter of opinion and you know everyone has one of those.


Tried doing Lyft full time. I appreciate uber so much more now.



Jurisinceptor said:


> View attachment 96868
> Here's the biggest reason Lyft sucks:


Big baller, you can retire on that. Now you can make it rain on them hose.

Btw Lyft cancels are ridiculous. At least uber holds pax accountable.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Uber is now doing the same,


No Uber is not. Uber may switch you to a closer pax from time to time. POS Lyft just takes your ride and gives it to another driver leaving you swinging in the wind with a canceled ride and NO MONEY. Not to mention your wasted time and gas.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Uberdummy said:


> No Uber is not. Uber may switch you to a closer pax from time to time. POS Lyft just takes your ride and gives it to another driver leaving you swinging in the wind with a canceled ride and NO MONEY. Not to mention your wasted time and gas.


Oh this another reason fir so many cancels huh?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


Started Lyft this weekend...was surprised how much busier it was compared to the big U! I have been driving U for 2.5 years and only fininshed my application with Lyft last week after the data breach. I initially started the Lyft application back in March of 2016 so I was shocked they didnt background check me again?

The last part I completed in 2016 was scheduling a mentor ride but I wasnt driving an hour to meet a mentor so I bagged it.

My thoughts on the Lyft app..overall its inferior to Uber's. The idea of having flip back and forth for navigation drives me nuts. Or not being able to see the full address (city) is piss poor.

I cancelled a rider no show but was shocked when I had to call first..I let it ring 2 times and hung up...cancel.

Not being able to text a rider is dumb.

They need a easier way to contact support without having to scroll through page after page.

The good part..I got an actual response with actual useful non form letter bs to include typos!

The fare rate sucks but until U collapses this is the way it is. I am at 80/20 with U and obviously 75/25 with L..but I am happier that the spread between what the rider pays and what I am getting is much less with Lyft, so it makes me feel more like a partner with Lyft vs the 40% - 50% spread U has been helping themselves to.

I notice the express pay is slower than Uber's Instant Pay but the good news with Lyft's express...it ACTUALLY FKING WORKS vs playing the slot machine game with Uber (will it work or will get tied up for a week)


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Started Lyft this weekend...was surprised how much busier it was compared to the big U! I have been driving U for 2.5 years and only fininshed my application with Lyft last week after the data breach. I initially started the Lyft application back in March of 2016 so I was shocked they didnt background check me again?
> 
> The last part I completed in 2016 was scheduling a mentor ride but I wasnt driving an hour to meet a mentor so I bagged it.
> 
> ...


Same thing i said when i first started lyft. Did it 100 percent more than uber. It's much worse than uber.

Lyfts like crack dealers. I think they give you the good sfuff to get you hooked. Once you're hooked, prepare for the reality, the crap.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Same thing i said when i first started lyft. Did it 100 percent more than uber. It's much worse than uber.
> 
> Lyfts like crack dealers. I think they give you the good sfuff to get you hooked. Once you're hooked, prepare for the reality, the crap.


I do like being treated like an adult and not having rate a pax immediatly after the trip.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Jurisinceptor said:


> 1. Navigation is horrible and slow to start
> 2. Long distances to pick up
> 3. Higher % that they keep
> 4. No destination rides
> ...


Ps - ..........and under normal circumstances, Lyft will still not pay you for " no shows " even though you do all the prompts it requires you to do they still won't pay you . I just wonder how many drivers have stopped working for Lyft after they don't get paid . Probally lots !


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Only positive of LYFT over UBER is after you arrive you can see destination before actually starting the trip. The negative of that is as the poster stated it only gives you an address. So unless you know your area pretty well, you still have no idea where you are going until the GPS kicks in and displays the time and miles it will take to get there. Actually sometimes it's fun not know where the hell you are going while you follow your GPS.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> The negative of that is as the poster stated it only gives you an address. So unless you know your area pretty well, you still have no idea where you are going until the GPS kicks in


I always have my google ready and type in the address right away. Usually the city will pop right up


----------

